# impossible de lire les video sur mon ipod classic (podcast)



## RouxSystem (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci de lecture video sur mon ipod classic.
J'ai plusieur podcast video télécharger depuis l'itune store. Elles ont été syncro sur mon ipod, mais voilà, il m'ai impossible de les lire...

L'ipod me dit que j'ai la sortie TV activée, etqu'il faut que je branche un accéssoire video ...
Or, je ne trouve pas comment désactiver cette sortie video...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer sur ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## RouxSystem (21 Juillet 2009)

En faite, après une restauration, tout fonctionne ...

Désolé du dérangement


----------

